# Misuse of jacking smiley



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2010)

this  does not mean i'm having a fun time jerking off. it's a smiley that's calling someone a jerk off.

we need a good fapping smiley.





anyone have ones that don't mean it the wrong way?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2010)

The Capt believes a scat-eating smiley would have it's application on the forum


----------



## SYN (Feb 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> this  does not mean i'm having a fun time jerking off. it's a smiley that's calling someone a jerk off.
> 
> we need a good fapping smiley.
> 
> ...



I've never been so proud to call you my mom.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2010)

The Capt's favourite ladies


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 23, 2010)

I leave this forum for so long, come back and read this from Little Wing.

Things have not changed.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2010)

lol


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2010)

SYN said:


> I've never been so proud to call you my mom.



was it driving you crazy too?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> was it driving you crazy too?



It's amazing that there are people so illiterate that they can "misspell" using emoticons.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> It's amazing that there are people so illiterate that they can "misspell" using emoticons.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> this  does not mean i'm having a fun time jerking off.




Then you're doing it the wrong way.  Come here and let me help you.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> this  does not mean i'm having a fun time jerking off. it's a smiley that's calling someone a jerk off.
> 
> we need a good fapping smiley.
> 
> ...


 

We already have this .  A scat eating smiley would be useful.  Perhaps a fisting smiley also.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


>



DaMayor brings up a good point: some people are just retarded.


----------



## HOTROCKS (Feb 24, 2010)

I find this one of the most informative thread on all the forum here .

I've learned so much about everything .

jk'ing


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> DaMayor brings up a good point: some people are just retarded.



I believe the PC term is *Intellectually Challenged*...or *Kelju'ed*.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> we need a good fapping smiley.



added!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 24, 2010)

hahaha






this one is me, my buddy and little_wing


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> It's amazing that there are people so illiterate that they can "misspell" using emoticons.



lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SYN (Feb 24, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My moms penis is bigger than yours.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 24, 2010)

SYN said:


> My moms penis is bigger than yours.



I bet he gets that a LOT.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2010)

lol


----------



## FMJ (Feb 24, 2010)

You know.. if we just got rid of the jacking smiley, we would practically render Pitman a mute!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2010)

Robert said:


> added!



thank you.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 24, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now Little Wing I can understand but, you let your buddy spooge on your face???


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> It's amazing that there are people so illiterate that they can "misspell" using emoticons.


 thanks for me in your thoughts doms i love you too...


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

FMJ said:


> You know.. if we just got rid of the jacking smiley, we would practically render Pitman a mute!


..................................meeee, i love this fuckin fat ass talking bitch...awww fuck me fmj.....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2010)

pitman said:


> thanks for me in your thoughts doms i love you too...



Who are you again?


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Who are you again?


 the one sitting here with lips on computer and hands down his pants fantasizing bout them swiveling titties..


----------



## FMJ (Feb 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Who are you again?


 

Don't you recognize the signature DOMS? 
That was  :j erkit::wac ko: :wi ts:


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Don't you recognize the signature DOMS?
> That was :j erkit::wac ko: :wi ts:


 love me sum fickin patrick..


----------



## FMJ (Feb 24, 2010)

pitman said:


> love me sum fickin patrick..


 
Are you kidding? Of course. We all do Pitman. What would our boards be like without our resident villige idiot?!?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 24, 2010)

wow


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

fmj said:


> are you kidding? Of course. We all do pitman. What would our boards be like without our resident villige idiot?!? :d


village fuckin idiot ...the forum is going to have to take a vote i believe that one is me !!! Ask pissing excellence and shitting stupid ???


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 28, 2010)

These smiley faces turn me on so much.


Ugh tube8 here I come.


----------

